# 1991 G20



## NX Shark (Aug 30, 2003)

I a, relatively new here. I have been a member for about a year but I rarely post. Hopefully that will change. Anyway, here is my cardomain site for my car.

Thanks!
Jason



http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/749909


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

looks good, i love black G20's. You definetely need to get some more interior and engine pics! Update us on your Primera swap!


----------



## NX Shark (Aug 30, 2003)

91sentra said:


> looks good, i love black G20's. You definetely need to get some more interior and engine pics! Update us on your Primera swap!



Thanks, but it is actually grey or "charcoal pearl". I love the black ones too but couldn't find one that I wanted. I took the pics at work about an hour ago so I didn't have time to take other pics yet. Besides, my driver's seat is in shreds. 

Do you have pics of your car? My buddy on here has a 91 SE-R that I love almost more than he does.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looking snazzy
a drop and maybe a lip kit is all i would do cosmetically

good to hear you're staying in the family


----------



## NX Shark (Aug 30, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> looking snazzy
> a drop and maybe a lip kit is all i would do cosmetically
> 
> good to hear you're staying in the family



Thanks!

This is roughly what I want mine to look like when I am done. This thing is beautiful!


http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/316944


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

NX Shark said:


> Thanks, but it is actually grey or "charcoal pearl". I love the black ones too but couldn't find one that I wanted. I took the pics at work about an hour ago so I didn't have time to take other pics yet. Besides, my driver's seat is in shreds.
> 
> Do you have pics of your car? My buddy on here has a 91 SE-R that I love almost more than he does.


Oh well, to me it looks black, did the seats come that way when you got it or what. I will probably be posting pics as soon as i can get some good ones.


----------



## NX Shark (Aug 30, 2003)

91sentra said:


> Oh well, to me it looks black, did the seats come that way when you got it or what. I will probably be posting pics as soon as i can get some good ones.



Yeah the seats came that way. It is just the driver's seat but the rest of them are in good shape. Damn leather must be hard to maintain. 

Definetely take some pics, I want to see your car!


Jason


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

NX Shark said:


> Thanks!
> 
> This is roughly what I want mine to look like when I am done. This thing is beautiful!
> 
> ...


yep
thats a nice clean look


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

.he said colour...hes english :thumbup: but yes its very nice


----------

